# Got Nitro?



## Double H (Nov 21, 2007)

Nothing like the smell of Nitro Methane in the morning!

1 Top Fuel Dragster






2 Top Fuel Funny Car





3 Top Fuel Drag





4





5 Top Fuel (John Force)





6 Funny car rear-end





7 Pro-Stock motorcycle (red light)





8 Top Fuel dragster





9 (early morning bracket racing)





10 (bracket racing)


----------



## Battou (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice shots, Number four shows some of how much torque gets delivered to the drive wheels in those top fuel dragsters


----------



## Double H (Nov 21, 2007)

Battou said:


> Nice shots, Number four shows some of how much torque gets delivered to the drive wheels in those top fuel dragsters



Thanks. Those tires also expand to almost five feet high in a blink of an eye. Number four is a split second before the tire expanded fully,


----------



## Battou (Nov 21, 2007)

Double H said:


> Thanks. Those tires also expand to almost five feet high in a blink of an eye. Number four is a split second before the tire expanded fully,



Yeah, enough torque is delivered to those tires that the rim literally turns for a fraction of a second before the tire even begins to rotate.


----------



## jwkwd (Nov 30, 2007)

Was that at Maple grove? I am from your area originally ( Lebanon )


----------



## Double H (Nov 30, 2007)

jwkwd said:


> Was that at Maple grove? I am from your area originally ( Lebanon )



Yep, Maple Grove. Toyo Nationals this past August. Lebanon, eh? I have much family in Annville and Lebanon. Remember B&H Frozen Pizza? That was my grandfather.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 3, 2007)

I am in western New York now, but was down there in May for a week. Things change in 12 years! I do remember B&H pizza though.


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 6, 2007)

Great shots, I go to the southern nationals down here in the south almost every year.

Small world, I lived in Lancaster for about 10 years and in fact my folks are still living up there.


----------



## lockwood81 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow awesome series.  I'm not a drag fan, but these pictures make me wonder why.


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice pans, what shutter speed did you use? 

I love the drags, I always go to the one that's hosted here in so cal.


----------



## Kawi_T (Dec 11, 2007)

I go to many NHRA events and they are all great.  The St. Louis event is my least favorite however with the U.S. Nationals in Indianapolis being by far the best.  Recently I've gone to some AMA Prostar events (all motorcycle drags).  These are great fun.


----------



## sweet skunk (Dec 15, 2007)

very nice photo´s looks  like you had some fun at the track


----------



## pm63 (Dec 29, 2007)

Excellent snaps! Really colourful and vibrant, showing the sheer speed of these machines.

What shutter speeds?


----------

